# Is there such a thing as a TV detector?



## shnaek (4 Jan 2006)

A friend of mine was told he had a TV and would need a license. He doesn't have a TV. In fact, he is the most anti-TV guy I know. The inspector had already called to his house and confirmed this, but a second inspector called recently and said he 'detected' a TV on site.

I have heard rumours of these 'detectors' before. Are they myth or reality?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

Looks like  such a thing as a _TV _detector (van).


----------



## hansov (4 Jan 2006)

I remember back in the 80s (or maybe it was the 70s) RTE used to run adverts about these vans. Many's the TV ended up smashed as owners ran down garden paths to conceal the offending apparatus in sheds and haystacks when a unusual van came down the street.


----------



## Sherman (4 Jan 2006)

If your friend is anti-tv and doesn't have a tv, then the alleged 'detector' obviously isn't working very well. Next time get him to invite the inspector in to satisfy himself there isn't a tv on the premises.

As an aside, god knows I'm not a techy, but surely it'd want to be a pretty sophisticated piece of kit to detect an individual tv signal in say a heavily built up urban area which could have thousands of tvs per square mile? Given that An Post can't even deliver the bloody post within a reasonably time frame, what are the odds they have such a wonder detector?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

Here comes the science bit for those who are interested:

http://www.bushywood.com/tv_detector_vans.htm

I presume that any technology in use in _Ireland _would be similar to that used in the _UK_.


----------



## Marie (4 Jan 2006)

* *After all the tecchie stuff..........

*so if you're not on their supposedly exhaustive list, they nip round, listen really carefully at the door and bust you if they hear Anne Robinson's voice.*

Love it!


----------



## z107 (4 Jan 2006)

Maybe the detector detected the Iron in his blood.

It seems far easier to assume that everyone has a TV, and to do a search for addresses that don't have a licence.
It's next to impossible to remove your name from the TV licencing database if you do not have a TV - I wonder if this contravenes data protection laws.


----------



## NiallA (4 Jan 2006)

AFAIK, an post does not use a TV detector, but uses it's database of addresses to chase.  i would imagine, checking NTL / Chorus or sky customer lists against their tv licence list would be very effective, or simply driving around looking for sat disks or aerials would work.  Does a neighbour have a sat disk or aerial on a shared chimney?


----------



## Observer (4 Jan 2006)

NiallA said:
			
		

> , checking NTL / Chorus or sky customer lists against their tv licence list would be very effective,


 
...surely a breach of the Data Protection Act, using (NTL/Chorus/Sky's) data for a purpose other than that for which it was collected.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2006)

Maybe they don't depend on access to customer records of broadcast service providers but rather depend on the [broken link removed] on _TV _dealers to notify certain transactions to the appropriate authorities?


----------



## soy (5 Jan 2006)

I would guess that they just assume that everyone has a TV. 

Turn up at the door and declare that they have evidence that there is a TV in the premises. I doubt that most people in this situation would challenge this assertion. Instead I think the likely reaction of the houseowner is to try and buy time ('can't seem to find the licence right now - can I ring in with the licence No. later once I find it") and then run out and buy a licence as soon as the inspector is gone.


----------



## ajapale (5 Jan 2006)

Hi guys,

Many discussions AAM regarding the tv licence have covered the vexed question of 'tv licence evasion'.

Im hoping that this thread can stick to the original technical question posted by shnaek : Are tv detctor vans an urban myth?

If people wish to post on the general issue of the 'tv licence' and 'tv licence evasion' I suggest that they resurrect one of the many threads on this topic which have been raised over the last few years.

Thanks

aj


----------



## shnaek (6 Jan 2006)

My friend has a pc monitor. Maybe that is what they were detecting. He has phoned them in the mean time and invited them to take a look around the house. Judging by this thread I would say the chances of them having reliable TV detectors are slim.


----------



## scuby (10 Jan 2006)

the van detector is propaganda.... there are so many house in close proximity these days it would be hard for them to say for sure there is one in your house...they use address's to check if u have a licence me thinks ! there was talk about rte trying to get the customer listing from chorus, ntl etc to see who had a tv..
sorry mod's, no more on the tv licence thing


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2006)

scuby said:
			
		

> the van detector is propaganda....


Not according to the links that I posted. I'm not saying that the technology is effective in detecting unlicensed _TVs _but it does exist.


----------



## Gunnerbar (11 Jan 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> My friend has a pc monitor.



Unfortunately shnaek, it would seem that your buddy has a pc and according to    this constitutes a device capable of receiving a tv signal through a card or webstreeming and therefore in need of a licence. Sorry!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

Only if he has a _TV _card in his _PC _though? The wording of the legislation is clumsy but I would assume that in practice the "capable of receiving a TV signal" really implies having a device that can tune into and demodulate a broadcast _TV _signal. A _PC _without a _TV _tuner card would not be such a device.


----------



## kazbah (11 Jan 2006)

Gunnerbar said:
			
		

> Unfortunately shnaek, it would seem that your buddy has a pc and according to this constitutes a device capable of receiving a tv signal through a card or webstreeming and therefore in need of a licence. Sorry!


 
Whaaaaaat?!?!??!

Does the one license per TV not per addess rule apply to monitors then too?

Does anyone actually have more than one license.
We have 3 TVs at home   One license.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

Yes - at most one license per household. No license if it's a _PC _without a _TV _tuner card as far as I know. I don't think that webstreaming falls under the remit of the legislation but I am open to correction on this. If I had no _TV _and a _PC _with no _TV _tuner card then I would feel perfectly entitled not to buy a license. Would I be correct? Would I be setting myself up for one of those terribly embarrassing situations outlined in the _TV _license ads?


----------



## kazbah (11 Jan 2006)

AFAIK it is one license per TV set not per home but I'm wondering does anyone actually own more than one license for their home?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

No - it's definitely one license per household! See :


> *If I have two television sets in my home do I need licences for 		  them both?
> 
> * If the equipment capable of receiving a television signal (i.e., a television set, a personal computer), etc. is held in a household (i.e., apartment, flat, house), then one television licence will cover multiple pieces of equipment. In other words, if you have a television set in your living room and kitchen, one television licence covers both sets.


----------



## kazbah (11 Jan 2006)

Ahhhhh I see I wonder did this change.
In my local Post Office they have a TV set with aertel and local ads etc on.
I wonder if they have a TV license?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

It's been that way (at most one license per household) for many years now.


----------



## scuby (12 Jan 2006)

yea, think it's one per tv set... also if you have a holiday home in the country, and have a second set there, u need a licence for that too.... even though u can only watch one at a time !! you have to love the government, great money making tricks....


----------



## kazbah (13 Jan 2006)

scuby said:
			
		

> yea, think it's one per tv set... also if you have a holiday home in the country, and have a second set there, u need a licence for that too.... even though u can only watch one at a time !! you have to love the government, great money making tricks....


 
ClubMan posted the link it's one per address not per set or owner!


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2006)

scuby said:
			
		

> yea, think it's one per tv set...


No - one per household.


> also if you have a holiday home in the country, and have a second set there, u need a licence for that too....


Yes - it's a second household so needs a second license. You could avoid this by not keeping a _TV _in the holiday home and bringing the one from your _PPR_ when you need it.


> even though u can only watch one at a time !! you have to love the government, great money making tricks....


Anybody can avoid the _TV _license charge by getting rid of their _TV(s)_.


----------



## sully (17 Feb 2006)

Hi Clubman,

are you sure you could bring the tv from your PPR to the holiday home and it would be still covered by you PPR License. When i was renting i had to get a new TV license for my New property even though i had only the one TV and just moved rental address. i just presumed this is what you did and that the licenese only applied to the address on the licence?

Cheers,
Sully.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2006)

You're probably correct - the license is linked to the address and not the _TV _itself so strictly a second license is required for the holiday home even if the _TV _from the _PPR _is brought along only when needed.


----------

